# The BIG haul for summer 2011 (Chanel, Dior, Illamasqua, MAC, YSL & Givenchy)



## TheClara (May 19, 2011)

I've done some serious shopping, and I'm most probably not going to do more shopping before fall 2011. Mostly I picked up some typical summer colours and stuff from my fave brands.



  	At a *MAC* counter in Stockholm I finally found the* Sakura *blush! Love it! I also bought a new *MSF Natural *in* Light Medium* and the *Soft and Gentle MSF*. 



  	From *Chanel* I bought the lovely *Soleil Tan De Chanel Sheer Illuminationg Fluid*.



  	Some other stuff for the face: *Givenchy Le Prismissime Sun Visage- Mat & Glow in 73 Sun Caramel, Illamasqua Matt Primer *&* Chanel Joues Contrastes Powder Blush in 65 Espiègle *(The color i the picture is not like it is IRL, the blush is more orange and lighter in color!) 



  	New Lipsticks: *Illamsqua Over, Givenchy Rouge Interdit Shine 11 Coral Shine, Illamasqua Ignite, Dior Rouge Dior 444 Red Muse, Illamsqua Underworld.*
*

*
  	Glosses:* Chanel: Gloss Fluo De Chanel 427, Glossimer 149 Nakkar & 87 Sea Shell. Dior: Dior Addict Crystal Gloss 037 & 087 *and* YSL Gloss Pur 8.*
*

*
  	For the lashes:* Diorshow Maximizer *(Lash primer) and* Givenchy Phenomen' Eyes Waterproof.*
*

*
  	From *Illamasqua: Cream Pigment *in* Delirium, Under Eye Concealer* in* UC320 *and* UC210, Concealer* in* CC215 *and* CC320.*


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 21, 2011)

wow!!
  	loved every single item 

  	enjooooy


----------



## kimbunney (May 21, 2011)

Can you do swatches of the *Givenchy Le Prismissime Sun Visage- Mat & Glow in 73 Sun Caramel *...its so pretty! I love all the colors!


----------



## naturallyfab (May 21, 2011)

great haul!!!


----------



## dinah402 (May 22, 2011)

Amazing! This is seriously a great haul!


----------



## thebeautybible (May 23, 2011)

REally love the look of the Dior glosses. I had a look at them on counter and the new collection is stunning

  	x


----------



## kalz (May 24, 2011)

i need to try out that *Givenchy Phenomen' Eyes mascara! *


----------



## thursdaynxt19 (May 24, 2011)

The *Givenchy Le Prismissime Sun Visage* looks amazing! A totally envy-worthy haul~


----------



## Mazdan (May 25, 2011)

Oh Soft and Gentle looks lovely!


----------



## heart (May 25, 2011)

this is so gorgeous.  love the items, love the brands.


----------



## aiyssa (Jul 6, 2011)

great great great haul!


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW!!!  Great haul. Enjoy.


----------



## alexandrarc (Jul 7, 2011)

Those Dior glosses are amazing, but I wish the shimmer/glitter was more dense


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2011)

The Sakura blush is soo cute, makes me wish I had gotten one!


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 7, 2011)

Great haul!


----------



## romi79_2008 (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome haul!


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jul 8, 2011)

Gorgeous!  I am on my way over to play!


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow that all looks gorgeous!!


----------



## ladydeex3 (Jul 18, 2011)

- Removed -


----------



## Sylkii (Jul 19, 2011)

OOHHH lovely l/s


----------



## makeawish2468 (Jul 20, 2011)

wow love all the illamasqua stuff!


----------

